# Southern NH Thread



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey Guys, I havnt really seen a thread just for New Hampshire so i thought i would start one. We just got a good size storm yesterday which was good. Just checking out there to see what people are hearing and thinking about thursday into friday later this week. I have heard a couple things. I have heard that there is a snow and rain and also all snow for southern NH. who knows. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

TurbDies2500;488366 said:


> Hey Guys, I havnt really seen a thread just for New Hampshire so i thought i would start one. We just got a good size storm yesterday which was good. Just checking out there to see what people are hearing and thinking about thursday into friday later this week. I have heard a couple things. I have heard that there is a snow and rain and also all snow for southern NH. who knows. Let me know. Thanks


So. NH here on the Mass line in Salem...all I've heard is it may be a fast mover with the sleet/rain line close by...as one meteorologist used to say "TTTC" (too tuff to call)


----------



## mmplowing (Sep 20, 2007)

So far I am hearing tomorrow night a coating to an inch and then 1-3" if slop on Friday. Yuck I want plowable fluffy snow


----------



## earl964 (Feb 4, 2006)

I am also in Salem and I heard 2" of slush.


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

Well its not looking too good for the snow tomorrow morning but there is a chance for Saturday now i guess. Hopefully we can get something then. They are not to sure about the storm track yet but hopefully it will give us some nice powder.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

TurbDies2500;490422 said:


> ... but there is a chance for Saturday now i guess. Hopefully we can get something then. They are not to sure about the storm track yet but hopefully it will give us some nice powder.


Didn't sound to me like anything more than flurries, but we'll keep an eye on it!


----------

